# I think I broke my birdie :-(((



## Theresa1488 (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm so sad...last month my Cheerio flew out my back door, and he was found last Saturday. We took him to an emergency vet that night and then an avian vet that Sunday. The vet put him on antibiotics for a wound on his back, but other than that he was just tired and his foot was a little sore.

When we were at home, he was out with us all the time. He was not as active, obviously, but he was still lovable.

Then we started medication. Twice a day I had to hold him and stick a syringe in his mouth. Today was the first day that he would not let me touch him. My hands are officially enemies and my heart is so broken because I know this is all my fault. He was finally home and safe and then I made him hate me. I don't know what to do and my fiancée thinks he's just going to magically snap out of it and love us again...but I feel like its deeper than that. He was hand raised and has always always always trusted hands. I don't know what to do and when he rejects me I shut down. I can't even take him out of the cage anymore because we can't catch him to get him back in. My own baby doesn't trust me anymore..it's one of the worst feelings ever. 

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## SaraRose726 (Jan 13, 2014)

Just try to have patience with your baby. With there being a wound on his back im assuming he went through emotional trauma as well. Almost like a soldier that has come back from war. Just give it time and take little steps at a time. He has to learn to trust again and he will. Just give him love and lots of attention... And treats of course 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theresa1488 (Apr 5, 2013)

That's what I keep telling myself. He was such a good bird..he didn't deserve any of this. I'm determined to get him back to the birdie he was..I just wish I could snap my fingers and fix it though! Lol


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

See if you can coax him into trusting hands again by offering treats. Probably an obvious answer, but still an idea nonetheless.


----------



## Theresa1488 (Apr 5, 2013)

That's my plan starting tomorrow. I wanted to give him a break today. I changed his food and water out and he was nippy. He won't bite, but he was ready to strike any time my hand got close. :-(


----------



## xomgitsmellyx (Jul 23, 2013)

don't worry! my Bob was sick over the summer. She needed some antibiotics and I had to to wrap her in a towel to give her the medication with a syringe for 30 days. 

Shes usually very sweet but after that she hated me! Whenever she would
see me she would start to shake  and scream at me and would just
generally hate me.

After each medication I would just talk sweetly to Bob and offer some millet.
After the meds were done with i would just offer treats and affection/love and she wasn't scared of me anymore  

Just be patient with your Cheerio


----------



## Theresa1488 (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh that is such good news! Brings me hope for tomorrow! Thank you!


----------



## Double Trouble (Nov 24, 2013)

When this thing happens, you kinda have to treat them as you would a new, untame bird and they have to learn to trust your hand again.. i had this happen when one of my budgies was on meds twice a day for a month.

don't lose hope, i know that its easier said then done. Cheerio will come round, these birds are highly intelligent.

All i can suggest is not to rush the process and do it all on his/her own time. Hang in there.


----------



## Theresa1488 (Apr 5, 2013)

Okay! We figured him out. No hands....but arms, legs, feet and heads are okay! Hahahaha. Goofy bird. At least we know we can get him back in his cage now. Woohoo! Thanks for all the comforting replies everyone. I definitely needed it.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Our bird is cageless during the day and we always had to hide the syringe when it was medicine time, otherwise we'd never catch him.


----------



## Theresa1488 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hahaha oh yes, Cheerio knows that syringe well. I had to keep coming up with new hiding techniques because he figured them out really quick.


----------



## vitaminmandi (Jan 22, 2014)

How is Cheerio with hands? Has he gotten any better?


----------



## Theresa1488 (Apr 5, 2013)

He is doing better! Still no hands, but he's more willing to step up now than he was. We can use our arms. We can't get him off his cage. He has to fly to us. We can pet him and he never gets tired of it, but only 2 fingers, and he won't let them get anywhere near his feet. Always has to be our arm. Hopefully soon he will realize our hands aren't so bad..we can tell he still has a little PTSD from his trip. He's extra jumpy and still doesn't sleep too well. Poor baby, but he really is doing better and much more active than he was when we first got him home!


----------

